
India watchdog reviewing antitrust allegations against Facebook's WhatsApp - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-india-whatsapp-antitrust-exclusive/exclusive-india-watchdog-reviewing-antitrust-allegations-against-facebooks-whatsapp-sources-idUSKBN22R2XQ
======
aspenmayer
'The Competition Commission of India (CCI) is reviewing a complaint filed in
mid-March alleging that WhatsApp was bundling its digital payment facility
within its messaging app, allowing it to abuse its market position and
penetrate India’s booming digital payments market, the sources said.'

Original title was too long. It was:

Exclusive: India watchdog reviewing antitrust allegations against Facebook's
WhatsApp - sources

